# cuantos niños llevan gafas?



## mamma07

tengo que traducir estas frases y no se si o he hecho bien, me podeis ayudar?
cuantos niños llevan gafas?
cuantos niños llevan sombrero?
cuantas nubes hay en el cielo?
cuantas mariposas estan volando?
cuantas flores hay en el campo?

Las he traducido asi:
Come molti bambini indossare occhiali? 
 Come molti bambini indossare cappello? 
 Quante sono le nuvole in cielo? 
 Quante sono le farfalle volare? 
 Quante sono fiori in questo campo?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

mamma07 said:


> tengo que traducir estas frases y no se si o he hecho bien, me podeis ayudar?
> cuantos niños llevan gafas?
> cuantos niños llevan sombrero?
> cuantas nubes hay en el cielo?
> cuantas mariposas estan volando?
> cuantas flores hay en el campo?
> 
> Las he traducido asi:
> Come molti bambini indossare occhiali?
> Come molti bambini indossare cappello?


Quanti ragazzi/bambini indossano (portano) degli occhiali?
Quanti ragazzi/bambini indossano (portano) cappello?
Quante nuvole ci sono nel cielo?
Quante farfalle stanno volando?
Quanti fiori ci sono nel campo?

_Bambino_ me parece un infante mientras que_ ragazzo_ un niño m*a*s grande.
_Indossare_ es llevar puesto mientras que _portare _me parece es s*o*lo cuando lo llevan en las manos.


----------



## mamma07

Muchas Gracias Por Tu Ayuda


----------



## MOMO2

cuantos niños llevan gafas?              Quanti bambini portano gli occhiali?
cuantos niños llevan sombrero?         Quanti bambini portano il cappello?
cuantas nubes hay en el cielo?         Quante nuvole ci sono in cielo?
cuantas mariposas estan volando?    Quante farfalle         in volo / volano ora
cuantas flores hay en el campo?       Quanti fiorni ci sono nel prato?


----------



## Oluja

_Bambino_ me parece un infante mientras que_ ragazzo_ un niño m*a*s grande.
_Indossare_ es llevar puesto mientras que _portare _me parece es s*o*lo cuando lo llevan en las manos.[/quote]

Bambino=niño
Ragazzo=chico

_Portare_ puede ser usado como _indossare, _y se usa más a menudo con la palabra cappello (sombrero) y siempre se dice _portare gli occhiali_


----------



## kamelia77

*H*o dimenticato però che il partitivo degli davanti a occhiali appesantisce è meglio mettere l'articolo determinativo.
*S*econdo me, la traduzione più corretta è questa
Susa ho dimenticato una cosa
Quanti bambini portano gli occhiali?
Quanti bambini indossano il cappello?
Quante nuvole ci sono nel cielo?
Quante farfalle stanno volando?
Quanti fiori ci sono nel campo?


----------



## MOMO2

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Quanti ragazzi/bambini indossano (portano) degli occhiali?
> Quanti ragazzi/bambini indossano (portano) cappello?
> Quante nuvole ci sono nel cielo?
> Quante farfalle stanno volando?
> Quanti fiori ci sono nel campo?
> 
> _Bambino_ me parece un infante mientras que_ ragazzo_ un niño m*a*s grande.
> _Indossare_ es llevar puesto mientras que _portare _me parece es s*o*lo cuando lo llevan en las manos.


 

Perdonad que sea tan directa pero así está mal traducido. Veo varios errores. 

Primero: portano IL cappello. En italiano es obligarotio el artículo. 

Segundo: es mejor decir que los niños ("bambini" está bien por lo que tú dices) "portano il cappello" porque no es verdad que significa que lo llevan en la mano. "Indossare" se referiría más al momento en que se lo están poniendo. 

Luego: no se puede decir "portano degli occhiali". Esto traducido al español sería: "Llevan UNAS gafas". Para traducir "Llevan gafas" es correcto decir "Portano gli occhiali".

Momo


----------



## mamma07

muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Estoy de acuerdo con MOMO2.  Sono d'accordo con MOMO2.


----------



## mamma07

*M*uchas gracias por vuestro apoyo, cre oque con esto ya lo tengo resuelto. Estoy a vuestra disposicion*.*


----------



## gatogab

mamma07 said:


> tengo que traducir estas frases y no se si o he hecho bien, me podeis ayudar?
> 
> 
> cuantos niños llevan gafas? Quanti bambini portano gli occhiali?
> cuantos niños llevan sombrero? Quanti bambini portano il cappello?
> cuantas nubes hay en el cielo? Quante nuvole ci sono in cielo?
> cuantas mariposas estan volando? Quante farfalle ci sono in volo?
> cuantas flores hay en el campo? Quanti fiori ci sono nel prato?
> 
> Bambino = niño
> Ragazzo = muchacho


----------



## MOMO2

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Quanti ragazzi/bambini indossano (portano) degli occhiali?
> Quanti ragazzi/bambini indossano (portano) cappello?
> Quante nuvole ci sono nel cielo?
> Quante farfalle stanno volando?
> Quanti fiori ci sono nel campo?
> 
> _Bambino_ me parece un infante mientras que_ ragazzo_ un niño m*a*s grande.
> _Indossare_ es llevar puesto mientras que _portare _me parece es s*o*lo cuando lo llevan en las manos.


 
Hola Serinus, perdona que discrepe contigo pero vivo en Italia y te aseguro que un "bambino" tiene por lo menos 3 años (menor de tres años es un "bebé"), un "ragazzo" es lo que en inglés se dice "teen ager" (entre los trece y los diecisiete).
Y aunque "indossare" es más correcto que "portare", el segundo es más usado que el primero.
Ciao 
Momo


----------



## Oluja

_<Hola Serinus, perdona que discrepe contigo pero vivo en Italia y te aseguro que un "bambino" tiene por lo menos 3 años (menor de tres años es un "bebé")>_

En realidad un _bambino_ es un ser humano desde cuando nace a cuando llega a ser un _ragazzo (_o _ragazzino_!), digamos alrededor de los 10-12 años; un bebé siempre es un _bambino_, y creo que la palabra _bebé_  es mucho menos usada... ej: _stiamo per avere un bambino;_
_il bambino è nato sano; la mamma allatta il bambino;_ etc_..._


----------



## gatogab

Bimbo = Bebé


----------



## housecameron

Oluja said:


> _<Hola Serinus, perdona que discrepe contigo pero vivo en Italia y te aseguro que un "bambino" tiene por lo menos 3 años (menor de tres años es un "bebé")>_
> 
> En realidad un _bambino_ es un ser humano desde cuando nace a cuando llega a ser un _ragazzo (_o _ragazzino_!), digamos alrededor de los 10-12 años; un bebé siempre es un _bambino_, y creo que la palabra _bebé_ es mucho menos usada... ej: _stiamo per avere un bambino;_
> _il bambino è nato sano; la mamma allatta il bambino;_ etc_..._


 
Sono d'accordo. In italiano si dice bambino, non bebé, che tra l'altro vuol dire neonato.
Gatogab: bimbo non è sinonimo di bebé (neonato) ma di bambino, anche se credo sia maggiormente usato per definire bambini più piccoli.


----------

